# Center arm rest for classic



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

I have a 93 XE without the center arm rest. I want to get one from the junk yard, which one will fit or from what model Sentra?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

some sentra SE-R had them b13
and you can use a Nissan NX2000 armrest with the whole console


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Screw the armrest, just strip out your whole interior, weight savings is good!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe maybe he wants some comfort more then faster ? 
yeah the NX2000 fit perfect i was thinking about finding one for me car also


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, the NX2000 center console bolts on perfectly to any B13. The only trick is finding one in good condition. I've tried looking for one at different dealership, but they can't order that part anymore...


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Try Mossy Performance*

Hey Waldo, e-mail or call Greg V at Mossy Performance. I e-mailed him and he answered back the next day. He said it was $90 plus. So I guess that means he has it in stock. Its $90 plus but it is brand spanking new, no bolts missing, no loose hinges, no dirt to clean, no scratches, etc. Everything you find at your local yunkyard.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

*Console - would it work on my 94 LE ?*

Just curious if this arm rest/console would work on my 94 LE four door? 

Thanks
usrefl


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Console - would it work on my 94 LE ?*



usrefl said:


> *Just curious if this arm rest/console would work on my 94 LE four door?
> 
> Thanks
> usrefl *


yes sir it would  on any b13 model


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

*Thanks*

I'm new to this and the Nissan I have is very, very stock. But I like it and it's fun to drive to work. The interior light stopped working on it, came back for a while, and now is out again. 

My wife wore the paint off the rewind button for the cassette. I don't suppose you can get just one button?

I would like to get a leather wrap for the steering wheel, not sure if the wheelskin would work for that model?

and a leather shift knob, but the stock one does not budge when I tried to take it off?

The taillight was leaking water so I tried to silicone it (tip from this site) and that helped, but now the water is getting into the lens and it has the hazy moisture look. 

It also has a lot of door dings in it too. I like what everyone has done to their cars here. Very nice. My car is the bottom of the totem pole but I will try to do some things with it. Appreciate any suggestions and the help. Thanks again

usrefl


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Try Mossy Performance*



Classic XE said:


> *Hey Waldo, e-mail or call Greg V at Mossy Performance. I e-mailed him and he answered back the next day. He said it was $90 plus. So I guess that means he has it in stock. Its $90 plus but it is brand spanking new, no bolts missing, no loose hinges, no dirt to clean, no scratches, etc. Everything you find at your local yunkyard. *


I e-mailed Mossy Nissan like a week ago and I still haven't heard from them yet. I had also e-mail Courtesy Nissan and they wanted like $119 plus shipping, but they didn't know if they carried it or not. I haven't gotten a response e-mail saying if they are able to get the product or not. I'll try e-mailing Mossy Nissan again. Does anyone know Greg V's e-mail at Mossy Performance??


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Mossy*

Go to www.mossyperformance.com, theres an e-mail link there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*Pictures of this console?*

Does anyone have a picture of what this console would look like in a B13 Sentra? 

Mossy had them for about $100 bucks (shipping not incl) but he didn't have a picture.

Just curious.

Thanks
Jeff


PS - can anyone tell me if the shift knob on the manual B13 Sentra will twist off or is it glued on? I have tried to twist it off and it will not budge. 

Thanks again,

usrefl


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Shift knob*

The knob on my 93 XE twists right off. Buddy, you just need to give it some muscle. (righty tighty, lefty loosy). Just dont break it.


----------

